# Books Recommended by our Members (August 2012)



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

For the list of recommendations in July 2012, look here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,119213.0.html

If you are an author or publisher, please do not 'recommend' your own books. Instead you may start a discussion/promotion thread in the Book Bazaar.

Generally, this thread is for quick recommendations. You know, you're sitting with a friend at dinner and you say, "Hey, I just finished this book and I think you would love it!" That kind of thing.

If you've got a book review or other site and would like to regularly share reviews with us, we invite you to start a thread in the Book Bazaar for your site and periodically post links to reviews, subject to our posting rules for authors and bloggers.

Also, please use generic links, or, even better, the Link-Maker to make KindleBoards affiliate links. But please do not link through another site.

Please see Forum Decorum for guidelines.

Betsy, Ann, & Geoffrey
KB Moderators


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

If you've watched "Parking Wars" on A&E, you'll love this first-person account by Ben Friedrich of working in his county's parking enforcement section. There's also a helpful section on how to fight a parking ticket.

How Parking Enforcement Stole My Soul


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Robin: Lady of Legend (The Classic Adventures of the Girl Who Became Robin Hood)

It's a very creative, well written adaptation of the Robin Hood legend. This Robin Hood is a female - and the story works!


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

I really enjoyed  by Beth Orsoff.


----------



## hillthompson (Jun 3, 2010)

Interesting topic..love it..


----------



## nataliegowens (May 30, 2012)

I really loved Lady of Devices by Shelley Adina - can't wait for the last in the series!


----------



## Cathy21 (Mar 28, 2012)

I really enjoyed reading The Bird That Nobody Sees  by Stuart Ayris. One of the best books I've read in a good while; thought provoking and entertaining. Cathy


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Underage Drinking - The "Drinking Culture" of Teenagers - Parents Guide by Amanda Stone. This looks like an indispensable resource for parents of teenage and pre-teen children who may be tempted by alcohol.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

This was a really fun different read! I wouldn't call it YA more New Adult Fantasy.

Very well written.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I absolutely adored TINY BEAUTIFUL THINGS by Cheryl Strayed. One of my all-time faves.



I posted about it here: http://kristanhoffman.com/2012/08/16/a-tiny-beautiful-dream/

A snippet of my thoughts: _"It is equal parts advice and memoir, full of heart and grace and hard truths and simplicity and profundity and courage and&#8230; well, just about everything I aspire to, in both myself and my work. Sugar has a way of really seeing the letters that are sent to her - not through them or underneath them, but not just the surface of them either. She sees them like someone staring directly into the sun without squinting or blinking or going blind. Somehow she can do that. Somehow she sees that light, touches it, then radiates her own back into it."_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> I absolutely adored TINY BEAUTIFUL THINGS by Cheryl Strayed. One of my all-time faves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kristin, Harvey picked out your recommendation to feature on our blog! http://kboards.blogspot.com/2012/08/real-reader-recommendation-tiny.html

Now I'm off to check it out....

Betsy


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Kristin, Harvey picked out your recommendation to feature on our blog! http://kboards.blogspot.com/2012/08/real-reader-recommendation-tiny.html
> 
> Now I'm off to check it out....
> 
> Betsy


Oh cool! Thanks, Betsy and Harvey.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Whether you liked Gore Vidal or not, he was definitely a _character_. Author James Wolcott has captured Vidal perfectly in this very short Kindle Single. Prime members can read it for free.

The Gore Supremacy (Kindle Single)


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I just finished Imogen Roses' Bonfire Academy, Bonfire Chronicles series and they are absolutely fabulous!! I highly recommend them.


----------



## nickyp (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm on a mini-neuro-scifi kick, and recently read *Snow Crash* by Neil Stephensen and *Hard Boiled Wonderland and the End of the World* by Haruki Murakami. Both great fun! Next, I'm thinking Ghostwritten by David Mitchell. Know of any others I could add to my TBR file?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

nickyp said:


> I'm on a mini-neuro-scifi kick, and recently read *Snow Crash* by Neil Stephensen and *Hard Boiled Wonderland and the End of the World* by Haruki Murakami. Both great fun! Next, I'm thinking Ghostwritten by David Mitchell. Know of any others I could add to my TBR file?


Nicky--

I suggest you start a separate thread in the Book Corner asking for recommendations! This thread is more for quick recommendations of current reads. Thanks! I look forward to seeing what others suggest.

Betsy
KB Moderator


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Lady of the Burlesque Ballet (Kindle Single) (Pshares Singles). A really bizarre short story from an era when burlesque was big entertainment. A Kindle Single for $0.99.


----------



## Michelle1984 (Aug 21, 2012)

Protected (The Protector Series)


I loved this book. You can definitly tell it's self published-there are some grammical errors, but if you can ignore those the story line is new and exciting.


----------



## Davidjb (May 3, 2010)

The Queen's Blade - T C Southwell

I read this on holiday. A really good read. I would recommend it. The characterisation is very good and the style is easy to read. Each character has an animal as a familiar, e.g. a snake, a bear etc which is quite novel. Their behaviour is akin to their familiar's. Blade is an interesting and likable character. The plot is interesting. Well worth a read and reasonably priced on Kindle.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

How to Be a Stock Market Investor. A tiny little book (16 pages) with a different approach to investing in the stock market.


----------



## Lei-Lee (Aug 26, 2012)

Noli Me Tangere and El Filibusterismo by: Jose P. Rizal

Two novels that gave The Philippines its independence.
You can check these two.


----------



## amygamet (Aug 26, 2012)

This is my all-time favorite book to recommend. It's old, and it's fabulous. If you like romance novels and women's fiction, you won't be able to put this one down!! I recommended it to a friend a couple of years ago, who recommended it to another... until it made its way around her entire golf league of 20+ women. They, in turn, invited me into their book club because of this one book and how much they all loved it!

Isn't it awesome how kindles can make old books new again? Long after a bookstore had bumped them off the shelves, they're out there finding new readership.

Read the first couple of pages and you'll be sucked in!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

A practical guide to reducing food cravings and reinforcing your willpower to resist them.

*The book is FREE through August 28.*

Mind Over Mouth: 12 Fast Tricks to Stop Eating and Beat Food Cravings on Demand


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Now It's Funny: How I Survived Cancer, Divorce and Other Looming Disasters. You wouldn't think that someone who survived back-to-back bouts with cancer, followed by divorce, would be able to find any humor in the situation, but author/filmmaker Michael Solomon has done it, and done it very well.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

The Straw Man and a Murder - A Dark Fairy Tale. A creepy horror short story by Jeff Menapace.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For a list of books recommended by our members in September 2012, go here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,124950.0.html

Betsy


----------

